# My fish is really depressed or ill?



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Housing 
What size is your tank? *Old one is 3.5 l, and new one is 8 l*
What temperature is your tank? *Old arround 76 F, new 78 F*
Does your tank have a filter? *Old no, new yes (sponge filter)*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *Old no, new yes*
Is your tank heated? *Old no, new yes*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *No tank mates*

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? *Sera vipan, Tetra pro colour, some pellets and some larvae*
How often do you feed your betta fish? *Twice a day*

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? *In old one every three days*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *Old- 90 %*
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *Old-nothing, water just stayed at least 24h...In new one i added Sera nitrivec, so it was cycling 24h and water stayed 3 days*

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? *NO*

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *I noticed his skin is whitish (lighter) on his belly*
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *He lays on the bottom most of the time, looks unhappy and his fins are not spread anymore like earlier*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *Yesterday*
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? *No*
Does your fish have any history of being ill? *No*
How old is your fish (approximately)?* I don't know, i got him about 2 weeks ago*



So, my fish was living in a 3.5l tank since i got him...In that tank he had nothing, just one silk plant and one ornament...He was so happy, he was swimming all the time, never stayed at the bottom, he was playing, flaring and eating like crazy...I decided to buy him a bigger tank, so i got one that is 2 gallons (8 l), and i bought a bigger ornament with holes, one live plant Microsorum pteropus, sponge filter and a heater....I did everyting to make him happy...Water stayed for 3 days, 24h before i added him i poured Sera Bio Nitrivec, so it can create a beneficial bacteria and after 24h i acclimated him first and added to a new tank....And he is so unhappy now...He stays at the bottom, he swims sometimes, but he is not so active anymore...He eats like always, that's a good thing...But his fins are not spread anymore when he swims, he looks so depressed...I'm not sure what is wrong, i did everything to make him happy and healthy...And he was so happy in old tank, is it possible that i made a mistake moving him to a bigger tank?...I am so sad and angry, i want to cry right now  
And just one thing, he hasn't pooped for 2-3 days, so his belly is a little swollen, but tomorow is his fast day...and i noticed that his belly is a little whitish, but noting serious, maybe it was like that already, but i haven't seen that until yesterday...Help us please...


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

This is him before...







This is a new tank, and the old one, and him now...


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is he still eating?
Sera Bio Nitrivec, breaks down ammonium and nitrite so i guess its a water conditioner and you used it before when you change the water and he was fine right?
And you used it this time when you change the water?
And try to see when he pooped if his poo white or clear, stringy wormy shape.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

That Sera product that you added is confusing me. I read review on it. How much of it you added this time. I really think something with the water because he get lethargic right after the water change. I would really start doing a few 50% water changes without that product but you need water conditioner . Also since yesterday did you put something new in the tank?


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes he is eating a lot  No problem with that....Here is what it says about Sera BioNitrivec...http://www.aquaristikshop.com/e_Produktinformationen/Sera-bio-nitrivec.htm and http://www.sera.de/uk/pages/products/in_category/water-conditioning-and-maintenance-383/product/sera-bio-nitrivec.html.
I never used it before, but since i was starting a new tank, i figured that will be good to use now. I haven't been changing the water yet, because i put him yesterday to a new tank. But i wasn't planning to use it when i change the water, because he has a sponge filter which collects all the beneficial bacteria, so i don't need to add Sera again. 
When he pooped last time, it was clear red wormy shape


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

If what you used is a bacteria starter then its possible you have high nitrites or nitratres (possibly ammonia). If you can't test the water to find out then I would do at least a 50% water change to see if that makes a difference in his behavior.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

also try turning off the filter for a day (or run it with tank water in another tank) and see if he's any better 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

It says that it should be added one cup (10 ml) per 25 litres...My tank is 8l, so i added 1/3 of a cup....And i didn't put anything new since yesterday...Ok, i will try that. Tonight i will change a 50% of the water, and see if that makes a difference in his behavior...
About the filter, i've tried that last night, but i can tell that he loves it..he often swims around it and he likes bubbles..


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would change the water as soon as you can but do not add that product again ,and also you wrote you just let the water sit out for 24 hrs before ,and didn't add any water conditioner. So i am assuming you have well water? I am not sure how well water is working but if you can go and buy water conditioner any way. If you can get Prime by Seachem. Well water is different and some can contain heavy metal. Aging it just removes chlorine and stabilized the pH but the only way to get rid of any heavy metals is a conditioner. 
I guess if you can't buy water conditioner , and if you didn't use any water conditioner before , and just let it sit out for 24 hrs, and he was fine then you can do it again . I would do 1-50% and 1-100% water changes about 30 min apart.


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, i let the water sit out for 24 hrs before ,and i didn't add any water conditioner. I'm not sure how well the water is, i just didn't buy any water conditioner, but i will as soon as possible. He was fine with stayed water, so i'm gonna do that for now. I just must wait for one more hour to pass (24h), and than i can do the change. But I only have enough water for 1-100% change, so what should i do? Thank you all for helping me!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just change as much as you can, and let another jug to sit out and when it ready change it again. 
And sorry i really not sure how the sponge filter is working, but for now as you having the problem ,and doing full water changes just take the filter out . Lets figure out what is bothering him first . You really don't need that filter with all those water changes.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am sorry don't know what i am thinking. Do not do full water change , do 2-50% about 20 -30 min apart.


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

I understand...I removed the filter, and in 15 minutes i will change a 50% of water...I'll let you know how is he doing...


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

we will wait for the update, good luck.


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok, so i did everything, i prepared a new water to sit up, i watched him for a while, he was swimming for some time, then lying at the bottom, then again swimming and now he is resting on the top...What should be my next step, if he doesn't get any better? I will watch him tonight....And what to do with a filter? Does my tank even need a filter?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't think your sponge filter is the issue, I think its water quality. A sponge filter has very little water movement or typically its very little movement. The filter is up to you, you've already started cycling the tank, leaving the filter off you said didn't make any difference in his behavior. I strongly recommend a water test kit to see what your ammonia, nitrite & nitrates levels are especially if you choose to continue with the filter.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I find that betta fish who are trying to avoid the current will close up their fins to avoid being dragged around like a flag in the wind. This does not necessarily mean they are unhappy, just some physical adaptations to the new conditions. Is he still eating well?

I can't say I like sponge filters very much... I tried a sponge filter in my 2.5 gallon before, it was nothing but violent XD I was using a whisper10 airpump with an adjustable flow valve

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes he is eating still....but it seems he is getting worse....Lying on the bottom, when i call him, he reacts after few seconds, last time i thought he was dead.. Then he swims really fast through the tank, and goes back again on the bottom...I think he is dying


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Does he eat like he did before then? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes he eats a lot, i gave him an hour ago some food just to see if he is eating, and he jumps for it, and eats it fast like always.....I don't know what to do, i am so sad :-(


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you get the water conditioner and put it in that water that you left for aging and change the water again. Are you able to go to the store?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I really do think it's the current. when I get home I'll take a video of my plakat for you. He lives in a small filtered tank with a good current, and often lays on the bottom as it is the area with least flow. you can tell me if the behaviour is similar...

Edit:

It doesn't neccessary mean they hate the current or love it. they just need to rest 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

I am from Serbia, it's 9 p.m. here, unfortunately  Ok, i'll wait for your video..


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Let us know if there is any changes please.


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

So this is what i did...i took him along with his water from a larger tank and moved him to a smaller one...In the smaller tank he had a background that always made him flare, because he saw his reflection...he was flaring around for a while, than went back to a bottom of the tank...Now he occasionally swims around, more than he swam in the larger tank...So i hope he will be better tomorrow, and i will change his water tomorrow when i get the water conditioner...What do you think about everything i did?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Good. I don't think though its the matter of size because both tanks are not really big. But i think keep him there for now. Check for the water conditioner tomorrow, check your water, also you can still let the water sit for 24-48 hrs for the next water change .
You can just rinse the 2 gall i guess with warm water until we figure out what wrong and you can put him there again. 
Not sure what water conditioners you have in your stores since you in Serbia. But just look for the water conditioner that Removes Chlorine, Chloramine and Ammonia,Detoxifies Nitrite & Nitrate. Prime by Seachem is the best water conditioner. If you confused with water conditioner google it or let the forum know people will help you .
I hope he will feel better , let us know how he doing.


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

I agree that it's not the size, but i am wondering if it is a plant? Maybe there's something wrong with it, and that's maybe what affected him...Ok, thank you, i will ask about a conditioner tomorrow, but i'm not sure that they have Prime..They have Sera (AQUTAN, NITRIVEC-mine, TOXIVEC) and Tetra (TORUMIN, VITAL, CRISTAL WATER, EASY BALANCE, AQUA SAFE) That's about it.....Thanks for your help!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok so I got some photos for you rather than a video as my tank walls are very algae covered

This is my plakat when he's by himself, see how he anchors himself down under the plant? he wants to take a break. he actually sits there for quite a while, before having a flaring contest with his new neighbour... he does look a little unhappy when he is like this. but don't worry, this is how he usually is.



















This is him when I take off the lid. he very eagerly leaves his post at the bottom of the tank and come up to gobble some pellets...











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

He is cute 
I am driving crazy with all those water conditioners names. I google and i ask someone. I am reactant to give advice. Looks like Aqua safe is good when i read description but i am not sure about that is says in the description that it support develop bb in the filter. Is it ok if tank is not cycled?
http://www.entirelypets.com/aquwtrc...0&origin=pla&gclid=CIzYgoXqxrkCFQ5nOgod8T0AsQ

Tetra Crystal water i read bad review for .
Not sure about others, i am wondering what they use in the stores. The store has bettas so ask them which one they are using.

Also you was wondering if the problem can be the plant? What kind of plant it is, can you remind to as?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm still convinced that the symptoms he listed are a from a betta not yet used to water flow  hopefully that's all it is....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

i agree but i thought that you meant if the filter is there? Or its doesn't matter? I think Jovancheck took the filter out . I also thought it still good idea to use the water conditioner because even well water can contain the heavy metals?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

water conditioners should be used :O what's the OP using right now? I'm confused by all the names too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

He don't use anything right now. He has fish for a few weeks and so far did 2 water changes. The first water change was just aged water and betta was fine, that is why i decided that its well water.
The second time when he change the water he put the Sera Bio Nitrivec and the fish got bit lethargic right after a water change and acclimation. So i offered to do a few water changes and take the filer out until we figure out what is going on. So after a few water changes i hope he feels better now. I think it a early morning now in Serbia so i guess we found out what is going on tomorrow. But yes there is no water conditioner was used only the Sera Bio.
I just though it a good idea to have a water conditioner and in Serbia that is the option. So i think its a good idea to ask the store what they are using for the bettas.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Jovancheck,

It sounds like your fish was OK until you moved him into the new larger tank. Is that correct?

For now, can you move him back into the smaller tank? 

Here is what I'm thinking:
If he is OK in the smaller tank, it's likely that the problem is something with the big tank. This could be water quality, the new filter, a new decoration, etc.
 If he still has problems after going back into the smaller tank, then the problem is fish-related (not tank related). And we can use his symptoms to determine what's wrong with him.

*1) Transfer him back to the small tank.*

Follow whatever procedure you normally use when you do your regular water change, and put him back into the small tank.

Let us know if this helps him recover.

*2) Remove all the water and everything new from the big tank.*

Since your tank is still new, I would just dump out all the water and start over right now.

Also, whatever is new in the big tank, remove it. It's possible that something new is bothering him. For example, some decorations have paints that pollute the water. This can be irritating for the fish. For now, I would remove anything that is new. Just put it aside for now.

*3) Refill the tank with new water. Only use decorations that were in his old tank. Don't use anything new yet.
*


*4) Get either the SERA TOXIVEC or TETRA AQUA SAFE water conditioner. Add it to the large tank.*

Sera Bio Nitrivec - the product description says it: _"Breaks down ammonium and nitrite due to the included purification bacteria...."_ But ammonium (NH4+) isn't as much of an issue as ammonia (NH3). And this product won't neutralize chlorine/chloramines.... Ammonia, chlorine and chloramines can all be toxic to fish.

I would get the the *Sera Toxivec* or *Tetra Aqua Safe* conditioners. Both neutralize/remove chlorine, chloramines, and heavy metals. 
*
Sera Toxivec *also neutralizes ammonia, so if possible, I would get this one.

*5) If your fish is now feeling better, move him into the big tank.*

To do this: 
1) Add a small amount of water from the large tank into his small tank.
2) Wait about 15 minutes.
3) Repeat the above two steps 3 more times, until an hour has passed.
4) Gently release him into the big tank.

*6) Watch him closely. See how he is doing.*

If he is OK, add the filter back in. Watch him for 2 days to see if he is OK.

If he is with the filter, then add any new decorations - ONE AT A TIME. Wait at least 2 days after adding each item. 

If he looks like he isn't feeling well after a new item is added, remove the item and do a partial water change.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

OP moved his fish back to a smaller tank in post 25 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Good morning  Today he is still the same...here is a picture of him lying on the bottom of his small tank. :-( But he is still in the old water from his larger tank.







First i am SHE  But never mind  I have to correct you, yes i have him for 2 weeks now, but until the day before yesterday he lived in a small tank, and i did a regular water changes every 3 days, changing 90% of the water, and i didn't use any water conditioner, water just sit up for 24 h or more, to remove chlorine. And he was perfectly fine, NEVER stayed on the bottom. Then when i decided to move him to a larger tank i added Sera Nitrivec for the first time. 

Now i am going to the store to try to find either Sera Toxivec or Tetra aqua safe. As soon as i get it, i will come home, and add a water conditioner to a water that i have sitting up for 17 hours now. And than i will change the old water from the smaller tank he is in now first, to see how he acts...than i will fallow other steps that _LittleBlueFishlets_ gave me. Thank you very much, i will keep you posted, i hope he can make it :-(


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

So i bought Sera Aquatan, please tell me that it is ok  They didn't have anything else...I put it in the water that stayed 17 h and waited for some 10 minutes (it says 5 ml per 20 l of water, i had about 8 l of water, so i put about 2.5 ml in it). First i changed 50 % of his old water, than waited for about 20 minutes, than changed about 70 % of the water...he is moving around, and then back to the bottom...Now i will wait some time, because of the temperature, and than i will change 100% of the water...I hope i am doing right...:-(


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Still doing the same....poor guy, i don't know how to help him anymore...


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry i just logged in i need to read what you wrote....i ll be back


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is it what you have?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/19302452?...87371556&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=50529651996&veh=sem

What i would do now just observe him.
Fill up the jug with new water again until next change. Do not put water conditioner yet. Let it sit out , you can put water conditioner like 5 min before the water change. I would have a few jugs if you can so you have extra water if you need.
You already changed 50 and 70% of the water any way so wait until next change. He is the same not worse? Is he eating?
Not sure what time now in the Serbia but is there any chance you can buy a spring water there in case you need it and then you also will have extra jog of the water?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

The water conditioner that you bought is it the one that they using for their bettas in the store? 
Is he still eating?


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes that's it...Is that good enough? He is exactly the same...he swims to the top to get air, sometimes stays there, and then goes to the bottom and stays there...and that's all he is doing...He is eating, i gave him a pea 3 hours ago, because he hasn't pooped for like 3-4 days now....Is the spring water a bottled water? If so, yes i can buy it..


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry i was unable to be on line. 
You gave him a pea did it helped? Don't give him more pea. Instead of pea if you can ,when you go to the pet store try to see if they have frozen daphnia its helpful when fish is constipated. Feed him small meals. Sorry i forgot are you feeding him with betta pellets or flakes? 
How many you feed him? And how many times a day?
Some food contain too much grains and can be constipating for bettas. Are you able to find in your stores NLS OR OMEGA FOOD links are below. Or are oyu able to order them on line. Those are the best , especially if fish constipated.
http://www.bigalspets.com/betta-formula-1-mm-semi-floating-pellets-50-g.html
OR

http://www.petco.com/product/116563...ne-_-1483889&gclid=CLCYhaGlybkCFSbNOgod5V4AAA
Don't buy spring water , i just didn't know if that water conditioner is good and i was thinking to use spring water. But i ask someone and she told me its fine. So don't need spring water any longer.
Keep the water out so you can change him.

Is he still bloated? I was thinking that he is not feeling well because he is constipated that can be the reason he is not that active. 

With next water change you can take out the gravel so you can monitor his poo and make sure its not white, clear, broken white wormy, stringy shape which will indicate internal parasites.

And if you will go out to the stores buy Epsom salt. Any pharmacy department should have it. You need 100% pure Epsom without any additives just unscented Epsom salt. Its helpful with constipation too. But you don't need to use it yet , i want you to have it on hands in case you need it.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

and if you will go for the Epsom salt , in Serbia it can be another name i guess but the ingredients should be 100% Magnesium sulfate(no dyes,perfume or additives )


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Pea didn't help for now, he ate it about 6 hrs ago...I feed him with Sera vipan, Tetra pro colour, some pellets and some larvae...Twice a day, about 2-3 per meal...He ate the pea immediately, like always...Today was supposed to be his fasting day, but i needed to be sure that he still eats..I will put him on a diet starting from tomorrow...to see if he poops. I will try to find all of this tomorrow, but i doubt they have this food...Good, i'm relieved now that i now the water conditioner is fine. I can't really see if he is bloated, because he lays most of the time, but i am sure he hasn't pooped for a long time...Yes, i thought about that he's not well because of his constipation, but it will be too much of a coincidence that it happened just when i put him to a new tank  
I will follow all the steps you gave me, and i will inform you on every change...*Thank you for your time really*, i've put my life on hold because of this little guy, and it really depresses me when i see him like that, knowing he was so happy before everything happened...


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well i think get your thought together and do what you need to do in your regular life. He don't have pain , he is a little sick , he is not suffering. All our pets get sick and we can just do our best to help then and you doing good job. But we can't put our lives on hold. Just want you to feel better
Keep us updated , let us know any new details. Also LittleBlueFishlets usually on line in the evening and she is really know the stuff so if there anything new it will helps her to figure out what is wrong,


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

*Sera Aquatan *is fine. 

Can you find *mosquito larvae*? If so, this is a great thing to feed them. It's their natural diet, and bettas love them. They provide a lot of good protein, and are easy to digest. 

If he's having a problem with constipation, mosquito larvae would be a better food for him than peas. It provides lots of nutrition too.

If you can find some, scoop them into a cup. Add a bit of tank water to rinse them off. Then feed a couple to him. 

So he is eating well, but still bloated? How long has it been since he has pooped?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

LittleBlueFishlets thank you for helping. Jovancheck not on line now i think it early morning in Serbia now. She is feeding him with larvae,and he is constipated for 3-4 days now so i though may be its the reason he is acting sick?
I did recommend to buy Epsom just to have it on hands in case we need it. Also i thoght it good idea if she can take all gravel out (i think she did) to monitor his poo and also see the color of poo to make sure it not parasites.
And Jovancheck change his water 50% + 70% and i guess we can do full water change tomorrow.
So in case you not on line what do you suggest next step if he still acting sick even after she will do full water change tomorrow. Should we observe him for longer time since he is eating and see the poo ? How long?
And if he is not better tomorrow should we use Epsom? 

Also what does it mean if poo clear red and stringy? I think that is what she wrote his poo was before. I can't find where she wrote it but i think its what she wrote...is it normal.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Jovancheck - You wrote that his poop was a "clear red wormy shape." The red wormy shape sounds normal to me. But what do you mean by "clear" -- do you mean it had no color? 

Is his stomach still pale? Has his behavior changed at all from yesterday? 

Can you post some new photos?

I would go ahead and do the planned water change. Also, feed him a few mosquito larvae..... Then, either turn the light off in the room so that it's darkened, or drape a towel or sheet around the back and sides of the tank. Darkness has a calming effect on them.

He may just be stressed out from switching between tanks, and all the changes going on around him. Putting him in a quiet, darkened location for several hours may help him become calmer.

I don't see any specific signs of illness. If there was a water quality issue in the big tank, it should be resolved now that the water has been changed several times. 

If a dark, quiet room for about 4 or 5 hours doesn't seem to help, then you can use a low dosage of Epsom salt. Epsom salt is magnesium sulfate. I used a translator, and it wrote this: магнезијум-сулфат (Епсом соли) -- If that text didn't come through, click this link to translate it again. I would use a dosage of 0.5 teaspoons Epsom salt per gallon. (I would not use more than this.) Within a day or so, it should cause him to poop. 

But really.... I think he's probably just stressed out from all the changes.....


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

First of all, i'm glad to inform you that he is doing so much better today. Last night he was sitting in one place on the bottom for hours, and breathing fast, i thought he will die....This morning he was happy to see me again like earlier, and was swimming all around and flaring again  I was so happy when i saw him...Now he swims and i can see he is much better...He hasn't pooped yet, i gave him mosquito larvae and i covered him with a towel but nothing..I will give him some again later, and tomorrow i will fast him..Here is the picture of the mosquito larvae, it's a bad quality but just to see how it looks like...And sorry for my bad English, when i said CLEAR red, i thought that it's only red (no mixed colors, just red) if you understand me..Thanks for all advises, i bought the Epsom salt today but i didn't use it yet...








And they didn't have the food you told me, i just bought him some Tetra Betta granules and Dajana Betta flakes


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Try moving the camera back a little. It looks like there needs to be a little more distance between the cup and camera.

OK, I was wondering if that's what you meant by "clear." That's why I asked.... His poop is just fine.

I'm still thinking he's just stressed out by all the changes. Hopefully, he'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

My camera is not good at all, that's the best i could, it's only 3 MP  But here i tried to catch it with my phone...


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

OK. His poop should be about the same color as his food. From what you've described, it sounds fine to me. I do not think he has any problem like internal parasites, etc. (I still feel that he's just stressed out, and will calm down soon.)

Dajana Betta Flakes contain: _"Fish meal, wheat flour, wheat gluten, krill protein, shellfish meal, fish oil, algae, dried garlic, colorants."
_
Tetra Betta granules contain: "_Fish Meal, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Wheat Germ Meal,Feeding Oat Meal, Corn Gluten, Potato Protein, Dried Yeast, Shrimp Meal,Wheat Flour, Ground Brown Rice, Wheat Gluten, Fish Oil, Monobasic Calcium Phosphate, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, L-Lysine Monohydrochloride, Lecithin, Algae Meal, Soybean Oil, Ascorbic Acid...."_ and a whole bunch of vitamins and minerals.

So there are a lot of grains (wheat, corn, soybean, etc) in both. He may be OK with that, especially since you're feeding him the larvae. Many bettas do OK with these foods.

If he ever gets constipated or bloated though, feed him more of the larvae and less of the Dajana and Tetra foods. Grains can be constipating for some bettas. The live food has a higher protein concentration, which makes them poop more. 

But I'd say that you're taking good care of him. And I think he'll be back to normal again soon.


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you very much....I hope he will be one healthy and happy fish  It could be that he was stressed, but i tried not to stress him as much as i could...And now i must ask, should I even try again and move him, and how long i should wait, because he will probably be stressed again? (I will follow all the steps you gave me before when i move him)


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Is he still in the small tank? How size is it?

Is the large tank set up? What do you have in it now?


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes he is still in the smaller tank, it's about 3.5 l (< 1 gallon). I emptied the larger tank, cleaned it, and put back just a gravel. Water is sitting up for more than one day now.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

If he's doing OK today, you can try moving him into the larger tank. 

There are many ways to move him from one tank into another. Here's one method. It will allow him to adjust to the new tank and its water slowly: 
 Scoop him into a cup. (The cup should be about 1/2 to 3/4 filled with his current tank water.)
 Float his cup in the tank for about 15 min. (Longer is OK.)
 Add a SMALL amount of NEW TANK water to the cup. (Several tablespoons, or about 1.5 ounces.)
 Let his cup float for about 10-15 min. (Longer is OK.)
 Repeat the above two steps, until about an hour has passed. (Longer is OK.)
 If the cup starts to fill too much, remove a SMALL amount of water from the cup. Discard it.
 Gently release him into the tank.

Keep the lights off in the room, or darken the new tank by draping a towel or sheet around the back and sides. Darkness has a calming effect on them, so this will help minimize stress.


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes he is back to normal again  Can i do it like you told me earlier? I think it's less stressful for him?


"To do this: 
1) Add a small amount of water from the large tank into his small tank.
2) Wait about 15 minutes.
3) Repeat the above two steps 3 more times, until an hour has passed.
4) Gently release him into the big tank."


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, you can do that! 

A little stress is normal when they get moved to a new tank. 

Take it slowly, and he should be fine.


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

I am so happy to inform you that my little guy is in his new tank now and acts normal and happy  I took some pictures for you to see how is he doing in his new home, and he made a bubble nest today :-D Thank you very much, all of you, you really helped us!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

yayyy!!!!!! Good to hear finally


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

great to hear


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

He looks great! Glad he's feeling better!


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you very much :-D


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey how are you guys doing? How is your betta doing


----------



## Jovancheck (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, he's doing great, thanks for asking...His fins are growing every day  He got some new ornaments  Here is one video to see him :lol: ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybLtp4dkWDU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Awww so so cute. I love you tank too. I love that no fishing fishy sign. And i like him to swim through that decoration. Very cute!!!!


----------

